# Automatischer Zeilen-Umbruch bei JTextArea



## Extractor (7. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Wie kann man einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch realisieren, wenn der äußerste Rand der TexttArea erreicht ist?


```
output = new JTextArea();
	    output.setEditable(false);
	    JScrollPane scroller = new JScrollPane();
	    scroller.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_NEVER);
	    scroller.getViewport().setView(output);
	    getContentPane().add(scroller, BorderLayout.CENTER);
```


Schonmal vielen Dank!

Gruß Jan


----------



## thE_29 (7. Nov 2006)

Gibts ja schon 

JTextArea.setWrapStyleWord(boolean word)


----------



## Extractor (7. Nov 2006)

Einwandfrei!

Vielen Dank!

Habe noch setLineWrap  hinzugefügt.




```
output.setLineWrap(true); 		//automatischen Zeilenumbruch
		output.setWrapStyleWord(true);	//Bei Zeilenumbruch Wort nicht trennen
```

Gruß Jan


----------



## thE_29 (7. Nov 2006)

Oha, meinte setLineWrap hab anscheinend das falsche kopiert


----------



## Extractor (7. Nov 2006)

Past schon!  :wink: 

Hab es ja doch noch gefunden.

Nochmal vielen Dank!


Gruß Jan


----------

